# 24 Day 5 (Season 5 - OAD 2/20/06) 3:00pm - 4:00pm *spoilers*



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Enjoy the show.

Updating as I watch...

Ah, the problem with being a bad guy, you can never trust the other bad guys.... You can see fairly obviously where that will be going (the bad guy will, as indicated a bit in previews, pair up with Jack...)

Rudy/Hobbit (McGill) is starting to freak over his key card, but it gives the idiots that stole it ideas that it must be important for some reason or another...

Rudy freaks a bit more, orders Jack to be brought back in... idiot (of course).

Ah, so Nathanson is the guy that brings Jack back into play. Yup, could see it coming from a mile away.

Oh, nice sleeper hold. WWE style. Jack is back to old tricks. Go man go.

Audrey gets her phone records wiped away by Chloe just by saying the magic words (I'm working with Jack). Must be nice to have friends.

Logan gets to speak on Cummings cell phone, the terrorists get to say they want to get the Russian leader with Logan's help. Logan gets to be a jerk yet again.

Wow, Rudy notices that CTU has become way too porous. Hah. This from the same guy that couldn't defend his own key card. Idiot.

Black copters come after the baddy just as Jack gets there. Nice to know that the terrorists are so well timed.

The copter goes down just in time for Jack to get the chip from Nathanson, which is just in time for the terrorists to realize they have to get rid of Jack since he got the info that he just shipped over to Chloe as Rudy stands behind Audrey and tries to hide the fact that he's been eating too many cheeseburgers.

DoD involved. Now who would have guessed that? And Rudy goes bonkers and takes Mr. Buchannon into custody. Real bright guy that Hobbit. Just don't threaten him Audrey. You don't scare him and he won't take threats, even from the Secretary of Defense's Daughter. Heh.


** Non-preview speculation ** So how long will it take in the next episode or two for McGill to get himself tossed in a coup?


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

What if I don't want to?


----------



## TivoSlinger (Oct 28, 2005)

Why is the Secret Service protecting the Russian President. Doesn't the security of a foreign VIP protected by the Diplomat Security Agents or am I wrong?


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

TivoSlinger said:


> Why is the Secret Service protecting the Russian President. Doesn't the security of a foreign VIP protected by the Diplomat Security Agents or am I wrong?


The average American wouldn't know squat about Diplomat Security Agents. They do know Secret Service. Thus, it's the Secret Service's job on TV to guard everybody.


----------



## TivoSlinger (Oct 28, 2005)

Hey Gray, haven't seen you in a while. 

That does explains it all. I guess living/working in New York I get to tell the differences.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

It's going to be quite a challenge for the writers to figure out what to do next season; if CTU or the US Presidency were to become any more dysfunctional it'd become a terrorist organization.

This is by far the worst season of 24 ever... not that it's all 100% bad, but that there's such a contrast between the good parts and the bad parts; like a growing oscillation that will eventually lead to structural collapse.

Oh, and if I'm ever in a poker game, I want to be playing against Audrey and Logan. They wear everything they're thinking right on their sleeves.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

TivoSlinger said:


> Why is the Secret Service protecting the Russian President. Doesn't the security of a foreign VIP protected by the Diplomat Security Agents or am I wrong?


It was all the russian guys protecting the russian pres. Agent Peirce only went along since the first lady was going along. He said "we are not setup for this" or something like that.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

I am thinking McGill is going to be a bad guy of sorts


----------



## painkiller (Jun 23, 2005)

I agree. McGill is going to go off the deep end - perhaps in the next to three more episodes.

But I also (as much as I enjoy the show) have to admit the formula is starting to get tiresome.

Maybe the writers can have a storyline where CTU finally has a working chemistry where everyone communicates to each other - and still enough twists and turns from the bad guys to drive everyone (us, too) bonkers.


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

I am enjoying this season. I can definitely tell there was an infusion of new blood into the talent pool. The naysayers be damned!


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Was it me... or did this episode jump like a "logical" 30 minutes or so right from the opening credits.

I mean... just "5 minutes" ago Erwick (or what ever his name was) just drove away after telling the guy to pop himself.. Then he is stabbed.

Either way.... McGill is a moron... right along with the president



Spoiler



I really hope he gives Curtis a reason to pull his weapon


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Hobbit is really pissing me off, he is worse than Ryan Shapel!


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

Kamakzie said:


> Hobbit is really pissing me off, he is worse than Ryan Shapel!


I love the Hobbit! It's actually a great character, in that he's both very competent and very insecure at the same time. Put the two together and he's a train wreck.

Loved it when the terrorist called the president. LOGAN: "I don't want to talk to him! Mike you do it!" Good god prez, grow a pair!


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm actually enjoying this season as well. I've only been a "24" fan since the beginning of last year (a LOT of heavy DVD watching to catch up), so perhaps the lack of years to mull over the series has kept me more fresh in my outlook towards it ("what did he just say!?!??").

Admittedly, this season is different from all of the others and that is no doubt due to the new writers. But I rather like the different approach to this season (quicker pay-offs to most of the running plot points). In this episode particular I like how Sean Astin's character caught on quickly to the "behind his back" phone log erasing and phone calls. In fact I was thinking "wow, these sneaky people are getting away with this *again*" and then BOOM, he catches on and puts a stop to it.

For me though, this season's "stupid subplot" has got to be Sean Astin's sister stealing the key card. It's "oh brother" time every time they cover this, much like anything involving Kim in previous seasons.

I'm just hoping they bring back Tony!!!! I'm starting to miss the old characters. All we have are Jack, Mike Novick, and well Cholie as "veterans" for more than 2 season.

To those who are not enjoying this season, I actually don't blame you, as it has taken a different direction.  I'm still hooked though.


----------



## FieryRobot (Dec 14, 2005)

I'm actually glad this season is a little different and Jack isn't doing everything himself this time around. I really have to wonder why he always has to take out one of his own people to go rogue all the time though. I mean, would it have been that wrong to tell Samwise et al. what was going on instead of deleting phone logs?

I keep wanting to ask him: hey, where's your key card?  Notice of course it was the mention of the key card by Buchanan that sent him off the last time where he ended up putting him in holding, etc. Good times.

All in all, I think tonight's episode was one of those where you see things and go "oh god, she better not.. oh... NO!" Those are the best. I think though that the President could certainly just re-route the motorcade claiming he got intelligence that it was about to be attacked and not be any worse off.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

FieryRobot said:


> I think though that the President could certainly just re-route the motorcade claiming he got intelligence that it was about to be attacked and not be any worse off.


Yeah, but he's pretty consistantly been portrayed as somebody who is incapable for thinking for himself...he just listens to the options that are put in front of him, and then goes with the one that somebody is putting the most pressure on him over, and blames it on that person if anything goes wrong.

The Hobbit is worse, because he's NOT competant, but he's good at creating the illusion that he is. So people expect him to come through, and he lets them down. I doubt anybgody expects Logan to come through! (Unless, of course, there's a gun to his head and somebody is pressuring him to come through...)


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I'm with dswallow here. This was a bad episode. I enjoyed last week's and some of the earlier ones before that, but it's starting to resemble a bad radio station the way they keep recycling the same drek over and over again in a way that flies in the face of logic.

All this time and Jack still doesn't trust curtis? That is ridiculous. Why bother with the lie about the phone call? I don't really get it. Jack was already gone. What possible harm could come from spilling the beans at that point?

That said, they are doing a decent job with Lynn. He hasn't behaved totally out of the blue and yet his showing off of authority is believably antagonizing all of his employees.

This recurring theme of the president acquiescing to absurd plans or ideas is becoming tiresome. And illogical. How can anyone believe that the terrorist needs 19 canisters to take out just a few cars worth of people? Much less several people, including those who have displayed some intelligence. Why can't we have the russian prez fake his death jack bauer style? That seems to work. Maybe you have to be trained in death-faking skills.

The above points are making it difficult to enjoy the show. I don't mind technical flubs and silly travel times. But I don't want to feel like the writers are just jerking me around because they can't write a coherent plan.

Apparently the keycard is needed to perform certain functions at CTU only. Bill mentioned that Lynn should use his keycard to do something or other relating to the phone calls. Of course, everyone knows that beeping noises mean that someone is keeping a secret from you. Why didn't she turn off her speakers first? Jeez, that's Bauer protecting 101.

I think the writers do have a sense of humor, though. They used every pseudo-term in the book. We've set up a perimeter. Datamine the file. Send it to my socket. Search protocols. Sweeeeeet.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yeah, but he's pretty consistantly been portrayed as somebody who is incapable for thinking for himself...he just listens to the options that are put in front of him, and then goes with the one that somebody is putting the most pressure on him over, and blames it on that person if anything goes wrong.
> 
> The Hobbit is worse, because he's NOT competant, but he's good at creating the illusion that he is. So people expect him to come through, and he lets them down. I doubt anybgody expects Logan to come through! (Unless, of course, there's a gun to his head and somebody is pressuring him to come through...)


Hm... I felt that he has been faily competent. Just not in this episode.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

TAsunder said:


> Hm... I felt that he has been faily competent. Just not in this episode.


Well, I draw a distinction between skills and competence. Skills is what you CAN do; competence is how well you use your skills. And the Hobbit does NOT use his skills well.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I'd say he's not a great leader, but he often makes good decisions. Having worked for bosses that are good leaders but make bad decisions, I would prefer a bad leader with good decisions.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Glad to see that we finally got a "socket" opened up 

We also got to see some classic Jack Bauer: "Damnit!" and my favorite "Fine!"


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

TAsunder said:


> Hm... I felt that he has been faily competent. Just not in this episode.


I think the Hobbit has been promoted to his level of incompetance. He's probably BEEN competant and gotten a lot of promotions, and now he's over his head. He's probably not used to being over his head, and he handles it very poorly.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Jack putting the sleeper on Curtis: "Don't fight it... don't fight it."

Reminded me of some of my dates.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

dswallow said:


> Oh, and if I'm ever in a poker game, I want to be playing against Audrey and Logan. They wear everything they're thinking right on their sleeves.


Logan: (lip trembling, looks at Mike, then...) "I'm all in!" (tilts head)

BTW, isn't "The US does not negotiate with terrorists" like the #1 rule of terrorism? Logan is lame.

As far as the key card, maybe the story is being used to make Hobbit feel more pressure and act more irrationally. Maybe.

AND...

did anyone else notice in minute 5 or so, when the sister and boyfriend are arguing? There is Hobbit's watch on the table, time showing 1:45... real time 3:05.

Watch may have broke in the mugging, but there's no visible damage to it.

AND...

Moorpark??? They are all over the place. Moorpark is like 30 minutes no traffic from the Valley, hour from downtown. I'm thinking the mall and the body shop was in Central SF Valley (Northridge, based on where the mall and streets are)

AND...



ebonovic said:


> Was it me... or did this episode jump like a "logical" 30 minutes or so right from the opening credits.
> 
> I mean... just "5 minutes" ago Erwick (or what ever his name was) just drove away after telling the guy to pop himself.. Then he is stabbed.


can someone review who all these new people/terrorists are and why we are suppossed to know them? I've watched every season, can't remember, or even recall these people. Was the one guy on the table that was shot the main guy controlling everything in the first quarter of the season? I was so lost that first 5 minutes.

Still love the show, even if Logan is freaking retarded.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

So the one bad guy said we have another mole in the white house. Other than the first lady, I am trying to figure out who that might be. Anybody care to take a guess!


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

busyba said:


> Jack putting the sleeper on Curtis: "Don't fight it... don't fight it."
> 
> Reminded me of some of my dates.


NIIICE

Careful... this might be used against you in a court of law


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Did he specifically say white house? If so the choices are limited. It can only be about 4 people if we've seen them, because that's about how many people appear to work in the white house.

I don't think we were supposed to know who the new leader is. Like usual, they showed him only when the writers decided they needed a new leader. But, I do wonder if I was supposed to recognize the name of the guy who works for whatever tech company whose name jack recognized.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

pmyers said:


> Glad to see that we finally got a "socket" opened up
> 
> We also got to see some classic Jack Bauer: "Damnit!" and my favorite "Fine!"


Not only did Jack say "dammit", but so did Chloe, and so did the the Hobbit.

I just LOVE the tech in 24.

Jack finds an SD card, which he asks for when he tells Mr. Badguy, "Do you have the chip???" He then puts the "chip" into his Treo (that he got from another baddie if I'm not mistaken), and tells Chloe he found the "thumb drive". A few seconds later, Chloe calls it a "T drive".

So for the record:

Chip









SD Card









Thumb Drive









T Drive









Greg


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

zalusky said:


> So the one bad guy said we have another mole in the white house. Other than the first lady, I am trying to figure out who that might be. Anybody care to take a guess!


My money is on the First Lady's assistant. The almost asian-looking chick. She's always struck me as being a little shifty.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

gchance said:


> Not only did Jack say "dammit", but so did Chloe, and so did the the Hobbit.
> 
> I just LOVE the tech in 24.
> 
> Jack finds an SD card, which he asks for when he tells Mr. Badguy, "Do you have the chip???" He then puts the "chip" into his Treo (that he got from another baddie if I'm not mistaken), and tells Chloe he found the "thumb drive". A few seconds later, Chloe calls it a "T drive".


Not just any Thumb Drive, a DoD encrypted P Drive. (which don't exist since portable storage is a no no in the SCIF world)


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Not just any Thumb Drive, a DoD encrypted P Drive. (which don't exist since portable storage is a no no in the SCIF world)


Ohhh, P DRIVE. Not T Drive.

"What was that? What was that window you just closed?"

I pity the fool.

Greg


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

bruinfan said:


> BTW, isn't "The US does not negotiate with terrorists" like the #1 rule of terrorism? Logan is lame.


It's not really negotiation if you do everything they ask for without question.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

gchance said:


> "What was that? What was that window you just closed?"


"Porn."


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

busyba said:


> My money is on the First Lady's assistant. The almost asian-looking chick. She's always struck me as being a little shifty.


I agree...she has always rubbed me the wrong way.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

gchance said:


> "What was that? What was that window you just closed?"...[/quote=gchance]
> 
> "Oh, it's just DoD-IM. A bot is trying to pick up on me"


----------



## danplaysbass (Jul 19, 2004)

Chloe mentioned the company one the "secure" DoD card was Teradyne or something like that. Wasn't there something in the Terminator movies with that name?


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Not just any Thumb Drive, a DoD encrypted P Drive.


For which Audrey, of course, would have the key right off the top of her head because she works for DoD...


----------



## goMO (Dec 29, 2004)

I agree about the first lady's assistant. She never stepped up when it was obvious Walt took the phone logs from her bra. If she were legit, she would've told somebody about that. 
I'd like to see her in some kinda Catwoman outfit!!


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

But the assistant doesn't really have much power, except to muck up things once in a while. Kind of a useless mole.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

danplaysbass said:


> Chloe mentioned the company one the "secure" DoD card was Teradyne or something like that. Wasn't there something in the Terminator movies with that name?


Was that where it was from? It sounded familiar to me too. I assumed it was a past season of 24 but then when it wasn't made obvious I just assumed it was a nod to another show/movie.

The whole thing also made me think Jack was going to have to investigate the same big, scary comglomerate that they investigated on "Surface" 

The beginning of this season ROCKED... now, eh, not so much.

But I'm LOVING the Hobbit... best character so far this season if you ask me!


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

hefe said:


> For which Audrey, of course, would have the key right off the top of her head because she works for DoD...


Audrey didn't send Chloe the DoD decryption key, she sent Chloe an access code of her own that Chloe could use to login to some DoD server as Audrey to get the decryption key.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

TAsunder said:


> But the assistant doesn't really have much power, except to muck up things once in a while. Kind of a useless mole.


A) That's why they'd never suspect her! 

2) But seriously, she might not have clearances, but she does have significant physical access. If nothing else, she has the confidence of the woman who has the ear of the President. That's not altogether useless.


----------



## Granny (Mar 29, 2005)

I liked the red shirts on the CTU security guys. I am wondering of that has some significance. 

Not sure I understand the logic of killing off the Russian Prez on American soil and then saying all we want is the Russians. How could that fail to set off an international incident? If they truly just want the Russians, why not just set of a canister or two in their airplane on their way back to Russia. Agreed that 19 canisters would be overkill for one motorcade. How can the President (rhetorically) not think of collateral, thus American, casualties if the motorcade is attacked with nerve gas on the way to the airport?

Tired of the seasonal mutiny at CTU. Can't we all just get along.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Granny said:


> I liked the red shirts on the CTU security guys. I am wondering of that has some significance.


They started doing that last season.

I vaguely recall a comment from one of the producers that the reference was intentional.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I don't think they have any intention of using the nerve gas on the motorcade. I'm thinking they're planning a gun fight.


----------



## Boot (Mar 15, 2000)

I liked the bit with the map at the very end of the episode. Circle the motorcade ambush area. Then "X" it. Then jab at it a bunch of times with your pen. Because up until that last jab, I was unclear on which area you were referring to.


----------



## teknikel (Jan 27, 2002)

I guess i should put this about the motorcade attack in spoiler tags:



Spoiler



Why are we assuming that the terrorists are using nerve gas to attack the motorcade? It really doesn't make much sense even before seeing next weeks previews. I may be wrong, but I don't think that the gas can be delivered rocket launchers.



kel

Edit: Sorry pmeyers. you beat me to it.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I don't understand why Logan didn't alert the Russians about the possible attack and set up some kind of sting operation. They could have easily sent fake cars on a fake route and had people watching along the route to find the terrorists.

Did Bierko (the bad guy who stabbed Erwich) say that he was going to use the Sentox on the Russian president? I thought he was just going to attack the motorcade ala Clear and Present Danger rather than try to figure out a way to attack it with nerve gas. I don't really see how you can use gas to attack a moving car unless you had previous access to the vehicle or have a way to shoot the gas in a grenade of some sort.

The corporation that caught Jack's attention was called Omicron. I don't believe we have heard this name before but Jack seems to know something. 

I think the idea of the Lynn McGill character is great. I just don't like Sean Astin in the role. I don't think he makes it believable. And the subplot with the junkie sister is retarted.

Nathanson said that he had more people working in the "government" not the White House. It seems that their goal is to ensure the flow of oil for the next few decades and exploiting the terrorist was the best way to do this. It will be interesting if they suddenly decide that helping the terrorists attack Russian interests will also serve their means.

Finally, I'll be really pissed if it turns out that the Hobbit is the mole because none of his previous actions will have been consistent with such interests. However, that would be typical of the 24 writers. Simply write a suspenseful episode, consistency with earlier episodes be damned.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

devdogaz said:


> The corporation that caught Jack's attention was called Omicron. I don't believe we have heard this name before but Jack seems to know something.


He had Chloe look up the Omicron board of directors to see if a certain person's name was on the list, which it was. Jack seemed to react like he knew the person.

Spoilers from the TiVo guide data for next week's episode:


Spoiler



According to the guide data, next week Jack meets up with the man who recruited him for counter-terrorism work. I'm assuming the guy on the Omicron board is that guy.


----------



## teknikel (Jan 27, 2002)

About the Christopher Henderson character:



Spoiler



Keifer mentioned the recruiter character on Charlie Rose before the season started.

He is going to be play i think by Peter Weller.


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

cwoody222 said:


> Was that where it was from? It sounded familiar to me too. I assumed it was a past season of 24 but then when it wasn't made obvious I just assumed it was a nod to another show/movie.


It reminded me of Yoyodyne, which made me laugh.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

bruinfan said:


> Moorpark??? They are all over the place. Moorpark is like 30 minutes no traffic from the Valley, hour from downtown. I'm thinking the mall and the body shop was in Central SF Valley (Northridge, based on where the mall and streets are)


He said "on Moorpark" (as in, the street) not "in Moorpark" (as in, the city). Moorpark Street runs East-West through North Hollywood, Studio City, and Sherman Oaks, just south of the 101/134.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

DreadPirateRob said:


> He said "on Moorpark" (as in, the street) not "in Moorpark" (as in, the city). Moorpark Street runs East-West through North Hollywood, Studio City, and Sherman Oaks, just south of the 101/134.


oh... I guess that would work, then.....


----------



## Kevdog (Apr 18, 2001)

Logan isn't just a wimp, he's a moron. And Mike "please look into my nostrils" Novick has got to be the most idiotic advisor ever. The simplest solution to dealing with the terrorist demands would have been to tell the Russian president about them and then send out, under heavy surveillance, a FAKE motorcade. They could have then either a) allowed the terrorists to think they succeeded and then track them down or, b) caught them in the act of attacking the motorcade.


----------



## Deekeryu (Sep 20, 2005)

Kevdog said:


> Logan isn't just a wimp, he's a moron. And Mike "please look into my nostrils" Novick has got to be the most idiotic advisor ever. The simplest solution to dealing with the terrorist demands would have been to tell the Russian president about them and then send out, under heavy surveillance, a FAKE motorcade. They could have then either a) allowed the terrorists to think they succeeded and then track them down or, b) caught them in the act of attacking the motorcade.


I don't think it is possible to send out a fake motorcade. The terrorists were watching the feed of the President getting into his car with his wife, and I assume the TV stations are following them all the way to the airport.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

As soon as Christopher Henderson was mentioned, I knew it would be



Spoiler



Peter Weller. They mentioned he was cast quite a while ago, before the season started


.

I was wondering when this was going to happen.

Greg


----------



## chewbaccad (Feb 16, 2005)

Weak episode... Jack should just shoot Logan and assume the presidency himself  

As for knocking Curtis out, he probably did it for Curtis' own deniability, not because he didn't trust him.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

gchance said:


> He then puts the "chip" into his Treo (that he got from another baddie if I'm not mistaken),


He's had the Treo since the start of this season, actually ... he used it during the airport hostage situation to take pictures of the terrorists and upload them to CTU.

That Verizon EDO service in LA must be awesome! He uploads things pretty damn fast! I wish my Cingular Treo could pull that off. 

I'm disappointed that they keep showing Chloe's e-mail address in the Treo screenshots (co'[email protected]) but no one has actually registered that domain yet. And why bother with the apostrophe anyway? Is that the 555 of e-mail addresses?


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

Besides the president being a spineless jerk, and the Hobbit being insecure. How do you think his stolen card is going to play into the show? It has to be a major kink in the storyline.


----------



## FieryRobot (Dec 14, 2005)

The Terminator place was Cyberdyne btw, and Teradyne is a real company, IIRC.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Fl_Gulfer said:


> Besides the president being a spineless jerk, and the Hobbit being insecure. How do you think his stolen card is going to play into the show? It has to be a major kink in the storyline.


Oh I definately see the boyfriend calling up the Hobbit and offering to "sell" it back to him.....then something goes wrong in the exchange and Hobbit is hurt/killed or taken hostage but only after he just learns about some information that will be vital to catching the terrorists.....phew


----------



## Granny (Mar 29, 2005)

pmyers said:


> I don't think they have any intention of using the nerve gas on the motorcade. I'm thinking they're planning a gun fight.


So the nerve gas is a red herring, like the train wreck of last season? A means to a means to a means to an end? Silly me.


----------



## Mystic6 (Oct 31, 2004)

FieryRobot said:


> and Teradyne is a real company, IIRC.


Teradyne is a real company.

From the 24 episode guide on fox.com, they're spelling it: Terra-Dyne


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Fl_Gulfer said:


> Besides the president being a spineless jerk, and the Hobbit being insecure. How do you think his stolen card is going to play into the show? It has to be a major kink in the storyline.


My current guess is: nothing. I figure that (crazy sister) is the useless backstory the writers are using to explain his mood and lack of focus ... like last season (or two seasons ago?) when that woman was in charge of CTU and had her troubled/crazy daughter brought into CTU for observation and she died in the medical lab ... it had nothing to do with the actual plot (at least, nothing I remember).


----------



## Boot (Mar 15, 2000)

Mystic6 said:


> Teradyne is a real company.
> 
> From the 24 episode guide on fox.com, they're spelling it: Terra-Dyne


Not only is it real... my friend used to work there.

Maybe he's the guy Bauer knows.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

windracer said:


> I'm disappointed that they keep showing Chloe's e-mail address in the Treo screenshots (co'[email protected]) but no one has actually registered that domain yet.


ctugov.net

Registrant: 
Twentieth Century Fox 
21050 lassen St.
chatsworth, CA 91311
US

Domain Name: CTUGOV.NET

Administrative Contact , Technical Contact : 
Twentieth Century Fox 
[email protected]
21050 lassen St.
chatsworth, CA 91311
US
Phone: 818 717 5444

Record expires on 14-Oct-2008 
Record created on 14-Oct-2005
Database last updated on 14-Oct-2005

Domain servers in listed order:

NS35.WORLDNIC.COM 216.168.228.20 
NS36.WORLDNIC.COM 216.168.225.166

Current Registrar: NETWORK SOLUTIONS, LLC.
IP Address: 216.168.224.70 (ARIN & RIPE IP search)
IP Location: US(UNITED STATES)-VIRGINIA-STERLING
Lock Status: REGISTRAR-LOCK
DMOZ no listings
Data as of: 14-Jun-2005


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

dswallow said:


> ctugov.net
> 
> Registrant:
> Twentieth Century Fox
> ...


Ok, what I should have said was I'm disappointed there's not a more interesting web site there instead of the default "under construction" with some links to other FBI sites. 

yikes, I just YAMMed.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Fl_Gulfer said:


> How do you think his stolen card is going to play into the show? It has to be a major kink in the storyline.


It could get very interesting if the junkie boyfriend is somehow able to get the card into the hands of terrorists - of course, how is going to do that? Put it up on Craigslist?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Granny said:


> So the nerve gas is a red herring, like the train wreck of last season? A means to a means to a means to an end? Silly me.


Not a red herring...a plan that didn't pan out. At least, that's how they're portraying it so far. There could, of course, be wheels within wheels that we haven't seen yet, that the Russians aren't aware of.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Not a red herring...a plan that didn't pan out. At least, that's how they're portraying it so far. There could, of course, be wheels within wheels that we haven't seen yet, that the Russians aren't aware of.


Such as...Germans...?


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

You don't attack the motorcade with the nerve gas, you attack it with machine guns, and rocket propelled grenades, and that sort of stuff.

Plus, the main baddie and his closest men probably are not going to be involved in that, so unless you can fake it so well that everybody thinks it works, you can't deviate from their plan.

They still have the 19 cannisters of the stuff.

-smak-


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

smak said:


> You don't attack the motorcade with the nerve gas, you attack it with machine guns, and rocket propelled grenades, and that sort of stuff....


Plus, the previews showed them...


Spoiler



aiming what appeared to be a bazooka at the motorcade.


----------



## Spire (Jun 6, 2001)

busyba said:


> My money is on the First Lady's assistant. The almost asian-looking chick.


The actress who plays her, Sandrine Holt (born Sandrine Ho), is half Chinese and half French.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

hefe said:


> Such as...Germans...?


Why, gosh, I just have NO idea what you're talking about!


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

gchance said:


> As soon as Christopher Henderson was mentioned, I knew it would be
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the guy that Jack is going to see - right? If so... Jack better watch out when he enters the lobby; he may only have "10 seconds to comply"?


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

cheerdude said:


> This is the guy that Jack is going to see - right? If so... Jack better watch out when he enters the lobby; he may only have "10 seconds to comply"?


More like Jack will have to play sax in a rock band before he can go near the lobby.

Greg


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

my guide says a friday and monday show...is this right
?


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

busyba said:


> My money is on the First Lady's assistant. The almost asian-looking chick. She's always struck me as being a little shifty.


If by "shifty" you mean "smokin' hot" and by "My money is on the First Lady's assistant" you mean "I'm looking forward to the White House Pool Party episode", I agree completely.

... and by now I'd appreciate Jack saying:

"Hey Curtis, I got a lead on the suspect so I have to meet him. Can you please save us some time and pretend I knocked you out and stole your car?"


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

I heard that Jack is going to transfer to CTU Miami next season.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

uncdrew said:


> ... and by now I'd appreciate Jack saying:
> 
> "Hey Curtis, I got a lead on the suspect so I have to meet him. Can you please save us some time and pretend I knocked you out and stole your car?"


But you have to admit, it's a kinder, gentler Jack. In the old days, he would have knocked poor Curtis over the head. But now, he uses a nice, humane sleeper choke hold.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Curtis has been shot and put in a Ric Flair sleeper hold so far this day. Did I leave anything out?

The writers should be killed if McGill's missing keycard plays any future role on the show. All he has to do is call up whoever is in charge of facilities management, have them deactivate the old one, issue him a new one and have some flunky bring it to him.

Maybe my expectations have lowered from last year but Audrey looks kinda good to me.

Was Edgar in this episode?

The whole CTU employee putting other CTU employees into "holding" has gotten old even though CTU employs some of the least trustworthy employees on the planet.


----------



## itsmeitsmeitsme (Nov 13, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> Curtis has been shot and put in a Ric Flair sleeper hold so far this day. Did I leave anything out?
> 
> The writers should be killed if McGill's missing keycard plays any future role on the show. All he has to do is call up whoever is in charge of facilities management, have them deactivate the old one, issue him a new one and have some flunky bring it to him.
> 
> ...


The Hobbits ego is too big to admit he lost his card.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

cheesesteak said:


> The writers should be killed if McGill's missing keycard plays any future role on the show. All he has to do is call up whoever is in charge of facilities management, have them deactivate the old one, issue him a new one and have some flunky bring it to him.


It might not be that simple. If CTU has any interest in security, they will require an explanation for the loss of the card. Saying that he left in the middle of a crisis to meet his junkie sister, and then her boyfriend mugged him, would proably not look good. But if the Hobbit lies and then the card gets used, it could have dire consequences for his career. So from his perspective, as somebody who makes very bad spur-of-the-moment decisions on a regular basis during crunch time, the best option would appear to be to recover the card before it gets used.


----------



## rwhitlow (Mar 28, 2003)

Kablemodem said:


> I heard that Jack is going to transfer to CTU Miami next season.


Yeah, I heard that CTU NY had him committed, but they couldn't get him a Hummer!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Markman07 said:


> my guide says a friday and monday show...is this right
> ?


Friday is two hours of the last two hours  In other words, the last two eps of 24 are being rolled into a two hour show this Friday. But for some reason, it's showing up as a first-run ep in Season Passes.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> But you have to admit, it's a kinder, gentler Jack. In the old days, he would have knocked poor Curtis over the head. But now, he uses a nice, humane sleeper choke hold.


He should have yelled "Dammit!" when he was done.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

cheesesteak said:


> ...Maybe my expectations have lowered from last year but Audrey looks kinda good to me....


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

windracer said:


> He should have yelled "Dammit!" when he was done.


Or maybe just "Darnit!"

(Kinder gentler and all...)


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

cheesesteak said:


> Was Edgar in this episode?


Edgar takes long bathroom breaks.


----------



## Paperboy2003 (Mar 30, 2004)

Edgar was in the conference room wiping drool off his chin while Len and the other guy were yelling at each other.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I must have missed it in the previews two weeks ago when Edgar grabbed to the LA Times sports section and waddled towards the men's room.

All the Hobbit has to say about how and where he lost his keycard is "I don't know. We're in crisis mode here. Do you want me to waste an hour looking for it or do you want me to help save the world? By the way, you're fired if it's not here within ten minutes."


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

cheesesteak said:


> All the Hobbit has to say about how and where he lost his keycard is "I don't know. We're in crisis mode here. Do you want me to waste an hour looking for it or do you want me to help save the world? By the way, you're fired if it's not here within ten minutes."


And then when it turns up in the terrorists' hands, he disappears into Guantanamo Bay...


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

Removable storage comments:

1. Yes they called it several different things.

2. Many companies forbid/restrict portable storage. But how many actually enforce it? The same holds true of "camera-phones" being disallowed.

After re-watching the episode, my take is that somebody used a portable memory card/drive/etc. ,and used DOD encryption tools. Let's face it, as data files are getting bigger and storange costs are getting lower, many companies are not getting the tools to workers quick enough. I have worked for individuals who I tried to explain the benefits of USB drives for transferring large files. Instead of buying me a $20 flas drive, my manager bought a portable CDRW Burner for department use. nice, I get to show technophobes how to attach the drive. load driver, and burn a CD vs. plug in/drag/drop/end.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

I think this episode was my least favorite thus far this season. Except I'm glad the first lady took action at the end and got in the car with the Russians in desperation. Good for her for knowing Logan made the wrong move. And it's not like the terrorists even said "don't call the police." I mean, terrorists/kidnappers always tell you not to contact the authorities. Was any reason given as to why CTU wasn't brought in on that?

My problem with this season in a general sense is that each episode is too self-contained. I imagine the writers are doing that on purpose to try and cater to the viewers who don't watch every episode, but for me, the best part of 24 has always been the edge of your seat anticipation of the next episode. Without an arcing plotline, I seem a little lost at the end of each episode.* We had Palmer's assassination, the airport hostages, the nerve gas in the mall and now the attack on the Russians.

I also like how, even though we have the "Previously on 24" segment, the writers still feel the need to have the characters summarize the state of affairs in some sort of CTU briefing or meeting within the first five minutes of every episode.

* I don't mean lost like confused, but more like, I don't feel like there's anything making me anticipate the next episode much of the time because whatever crisis there was will be resolved and a whole new one will be developed.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Zevida said:


> I also like how, even though we have the "Previously on 24" segment, the writers still feel the need to have the characters summarize the state of affairs in some sort of CTU briefing or meeting within the first five minutes of every episode.


And also during random conversations between people who already know the situation...


----------



## SleepyBob (Sep 28, 2000)

Quick dumb question for a non-viewer (wife gets to stressed watching these): 

I get how each episode covers 1 hour of a single day. Then I noticed that the thread title said Day 5/Season 5. So are the consecutive seasons consecutive days, too? Is each season self-contained, with a story-arc that gets resolved at the end, or is it a long stream of mini-adventures?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

cowboys2002 said:


> 2. Many companies forbid/restrict portable storage. But how many actually enforce it? The same holds true of "camera-phones" being disallowed.


Good point. The Treo must be Jack's personal unit, since Palm makes a version of the Treo without a built-in camera specifically for government customers. 



SleepyBob said:


> I get how each episode covers 1 hour of a single day. Then I noticed that the thread title said Day 5/Season 5. So are the consecutive seasons consecutive days, too?


Each "season" is a single day, but they're not consecutive. There are months, or sometimes years, in-between.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Remember there is no such thing as a bad episode of 24. Just bad viewers.

(takes index and middle finger of his left hand points them at my eyes, then to your eyes, then back to mine then back to yours.)

Remember that.


----------



## cancermatt (May 21, 2002)

After slogging through all four pages, and watching the ep last night, I've forgotten any notes I might've had about the ep that hasn't been brought up already. 

The only thing that drove me crazy, other than Buchanan being taken into custody, was the number of times the word "syntox" was spoken in this ep. I get it, it's a syntox gas, or nerve gas, or whatever. But is it vitally necessary to say "syntox" during every fragging reference by every character in the show? Can't anyone just say "nerve gas" or "containers" or "biological agent" or somethin? 

Just venting (but not venting the syntox).

This thread is sorely lacking a Chinese government conspiracy link. So, now I've mentioned it, let's get it inserted, 24 writers


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

cowboys2002 said:


> Removable storage comments:
> 
> 1. Yes they called it several different things.
> 
> ...


Regarding #2. CTU is inside a SCIF (Sensitive Compartmented Information Facility). They have classification rules for how they operate. #1 is that all data must be moved via transfer agent using secure media. Thumbdrives are prohibited in every SCIF I've ever been in since they are almost impossible to scrub. In every SCIF security plan I've ever signed ( you sign one for every SCIF you work in) it specifically prohibits jump drives or the like and anyone with one has committed a security violation. Get a couple of those and the entire SCIF can lose certification which is a very very bad thing to be responsible for.

As for the CD-DRive, I've been there. We asked for a backup tape unit at one job and the idiot boss bought us a CD Burner. It wasn't till we told him we needed 800 CDs per backup that he finally figured out what he had done wrong.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

windracer said:


> Good point. The Treo must be Jack's personal unit, since Palm makes a version of the Treo without a built-in camera specifically for government customers.


Yep, and it was a PITA to get one since they don't stock them in the stores since so few people want them. You are required to remove the memory sticks in some places.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

cancermatt said:


> The only thing that drove me crazy, other than Buchanan being taken into custody, was the number of times the word "syntox" was spoken in this ep. I get it, it's a syntox gas, or nerve gas, or whatever. But is it vitally necessary to say "syntox" during every fragging reference by every character in the show? Can't anyone just say "nerve gas" or "containers" or "biological agent" or somethin?


You know, that was bothering me a little bit too. Then I started thinking about how the newscasters would talk about anthrax and it didn't sound funny or weird, so I think we're just reacting this way because it's Sentox/syntox/whatever.


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

As for the CD-DRive, I've been there. We asked for a backup tape unit at one job and the idiot boss bought us a CD Burner. It wasn't till we told him we needed 800 CDs per backup that he finally figured out what he had done wrong.[/QUOTE]

If I had a $1 for everytime a techno-challenged superior did that... 

Great insight. But did the guy who brought Jack into play and hand him the datacard...was he an insider? I'm still trying to figure out his "ties" other than being linked to the guy who hung himself and the "baddies" from the mall.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

cowboys2002 said:


> ...But did the guy who brought Jack into play and hand him the datacard...was he an insider? I'm still trying to figure out his "ties" other than being linked to the guy who hung himself and the "baddies" from the mall.


That guy was the one who sold them the canisters and also was the guy who double crossed them by re-programming the detonators and thus why they were trying to kill him. He justified his actions by saying he was trying to kill them and keep up political pressure for US foreign interests in oil.


----------



## cancermatt (May 21, 2002)

With all the phone calls made and pictures taken/uploaded, I'm surprised we haven't seen Jack charging his phone, at least once during the 5 year series... 

No phone is THAT powerful, is it?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

cancermatt said:


> With all the phone calls made and pictures taken/uploaded, I'm surprised we haven't seen Jack charging his phone, at least once during the 5 year series...
> 
> No phone is THAT powerful, is it?


My phone can go a couple of weeks without a charge, although I don't use it as much as Jack does. It doesn't surprise me that he can make it through a measly day!


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Plus he has switched phones at least once this season, unless my mind is playing tricks on me.


----------



## joeinma (Jan 11, 2002)

Here's a question that's always puzzled me...everyone that works at CTU are trained govt. agents with some of them armed (Curtis, Jack and others when they are in office), yet everytime someone needs to be taken into custody, it's up to the minimum wage red-shirt security guards to do so. Would would take that job? Excuse me, Mr. Bauer, I have to take you into custody...then Jack karate-chops him in the throat and kills the guard. It's a little stupid.

Seems if it's a high class security area, there would be armed security, be it military or whatever.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

joeinma said:


> ...it's up to the minimum wage red-shirt security guards to do so.


For all we know, the Red Shirt Agency pays its employees in six figures...


----------



## mikeg_ms (Oct 3, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> For all we know, the Red Shirt Agency pays its employees in six figures...


I hear it's a 7 figure ballon payment. 2 weeks after the end of the season 

For some reason they don't offer employee life insurance...


----------

